
TideSDK - Create Multi-Platform Desktop Apps With HTML5, CSS3 & JavaScript - Hirvesh
http://www.tidesdk.org/index.html
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/tidesdk-create-multi-
platfor...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/tidesdk-create-multi-platform-
desktop.html)

Looks like a great framework for developing cross-platform applications. Use
web technologies for the front-end and PHP, Ruby or Python for the backend.

What's great is that it has a quite popular app which uses it to build it's
cross-platform desktop app - Wunderlist.

I am disappointed there's no Node.js as backend language though. However for
those interested, there's an alternative: App.js -
[http://www.functionn.in/2012/07/appjs-build-desktop-
applicat...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/07/appjs-build-desktop-applications-
for.html)

Looking forward to see how it matures :)

